# Go Ny go Ny go!!!



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Lets go Liberty!!!


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Liberty in familiar position:

http://www.nypost.com/sports/29302.htm


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Detroit is killing us inside again. 37-24 at the half... I had no idea how good Deanna Nolan is, she doesnt get the hype but she is one heckuva player.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Bethany Donaphin with the game winner!!!!:bbanana: :clap: 

Crystal Robinson with a clutch second half performance!!! Liberty back to the ECF!!!:rock:


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

Great finish, which was the only part of the game that I was able to catch.

Ethics class on Tuesday nights.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> Great finish, which was the only part of the game that I was able to catch.
> 
> Ethics class on Tuesday nights.


DEPRIVING you of watching a deciding game 3? where is the ethics in that?? You need to teach your proffesor a bit about ethics You actually didnt miss much, it was a sloppy game til crunch time... Monarchs winning at the half, I hope they can pull it out, that would make a sweet night for me.:yes: :gopray:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

though it would be nice for liberty to FINALLY win a championship, i don't think they will this year.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Connecticut at New York Eastern Conference finals 7:30 pm EDT
Stats at a Glance


NEW YORK (Ticker) -- After a season in which they fired their coach, the New York Liberty are hosting the top-seeded Connecticut Sun Friday in Game One of the best-of-three Eastern Conference finals.

The Liberty beat the defending champion Detroit Shock, 2-1, in the first round. Third-string center Bethany Donaphin was the unlikely hero, hitting a six-foot jumper with less than a second left to give New York a 66-64 victory in the decisive third game.

The Sun defeated the Washington Mystics, 2-1 in the first round. Their decisive victory was a 76-56 win on Wednesday night. The backcourt of Nykesha Sales and rookie Lindsay Whalen combined for 27 points in the first half when the Sun built a big lead.

Whalen averaged 18 points in the series after averaging just 8.9 points in the regular season.

The Sun and Liberty split the four regular season meetings, with the Liberty winning 69-66 the last time they met on September 17 in Connecticut. Crystal Robinson scored 22 points, including four 3-pointers, for the Liberty.

Along with firing coach Richie Adubato and hiring Patty Coyle, the Liberty lost starting center Tari Phillips and forward Ann Wauters to injuries during the season. The team also had to move its home gams to Radio City Music Hall to make room for the Republican National Convention.


----------

